# Accident and Car Seat Replacement - UPDATE!



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

We were in an accident a couple of months ago and I replaced all of our car seats (the kids were in them at the time). I am in the process of getting reimbursement from the other driver's insurance company and they want to replace them at a depreciated value. This sounds odd to me since I can't buy used car seats and I was wondering what other people's experience has been.

FWIW, I had Britax seats and I think the agent was stunned at the cost of replacing 3 of them.

Thanks.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

No, you need to buy new seats so they need to pay for the new seat cost. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Technically, they only have to reimburse you for what was lost, not for the amount it would cost to replace it. Insurance is meant to fix things so that you're back to where you were had the accident not happened. Just like if your car was totalled, they'd pay you what your car was worth and not the $$ needed to get a new car.

It sucks, but it makes sense at the same time. If you can show him data to counter his depreciation calculation (i.e., the same seats going for $x on eBay or something), that may get him to increase his estimate. Good luck!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

That was our experience. I provided them with a printout from BRU.com of the value of the seat.


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
Technically, they only have to reimburse you for what was lost, not for the amount it would cost to replace it. Insurance is meant to fix things so that you're back to where you were had the accident not happened. Just like if your car was totalled, they'd pay you what your car was worth and not the $$ needed to get a new car.

It sucks, but it makes sense at the same time. If you can show him data to counter his depreciation calculation (i.e., the same seats going for $x on eBay or something), that may get him to increase his estimate. Good luck!

The car analogy would make sense if I could safely replace the seats with comparable used ones - I cannot, it simply is not safe. If the seats are depreciated, I am out the amount that they don't cover, an amount that I would not have to spend if the accident had not happened.

I'm really not trying to stick it to them, I just want my kids in safe seats without having to eat the cost of yet another car seat.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear ya. I would just keep pleading your case on this.


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
That was our experience. I provided them with a printout from BRU.com of the value of the seat.

BRU.com gave me a software website.







:


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

try www.babiesrus.com


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

I just spoke with my insurance company (State Farm) and the woman I spoke with was incredulous that the other insurance company was trying to depreciate my car seats because you can't buy a used one. My point exactly. Her words were, "You can't put your babies in a used car seat!!"







: I have recontacted the other driver's claim adjuster and he admitted that was a good point and said he would see what he could do. I didn't tell him I had also been advised to speak with his manager if he didn't replace them at full cost.

I will let you all know when I hear back.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

car seats are supposed to be replaced at cost of new - you can't replace it with a "better" seat, though. (well, you can, but they aren't required to pay "more")


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
Technically, they only have to reimburse you for what was lost, not for the amount it would cost to replace it. Insurance is meant to fix things so that you're back to where you were had the accident not happened. Just like if your car was totalled, they'd pay you what your car was worth and not the $$ needed to get a new car.

It sucks, but it makes sense at the same time. If you can show him data to counter his depreciation calculation (i.e., the same seats going for $x on eBay or something), that may get him to increase his estimate. Good luck!


not for car seats. ive had 2 replaced now and thats not the way its done with car seats. they need NEW seats. not a new car but you cant buy used seats.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Yep, car seats must be replaced at the cost of the new seat. If you had Britax they need to replace with britax. Now if someone had a Scenera and wanted $275 for britax they would not do that, but they have to give replacement cost of a comprable seat to what you had.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fizzymom* 
I just spoke with my insurance company (State Farm) and the woman I spoke with was incredulous that the other insurance company was trying to depreciate my car seats because you can't buy a used one. My point exactly. Her words were, "You can't put your babies in a used car seat!!"







: I have recontacted the other driver's claim adjuster and he admitted that was a good point and said he would see what he could do. I didn't tell him I had also been advised to speak with his manager if he didn't replace them at full cost.

I will let you all know when I hear back.

Good to hear!! They'll try to save money where they can, but you're right in this case, so keep fighting it.


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

HOORAY!! The other driver's insurance is paying 100% of my car seats! I should have a check in about 5 days!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fizzymom* 
HOORAY!! The other driver's insurance is paying 100% of my car seats! I should have a check in about 5 days!









: NICE!!!!







:


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

What a relief. Good to stand your ground. Just imagine how many others wouldn't do that- I bet it saves the insurance company quite a bit of $$$$


----------

